# Plant experiment.



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, my experiment with plants is turning out about like it has in the past. Not very good. Most everything is either already dead or fading fast. Water parameters are as follows.
55 gal. tank
PH 6.8
Kh 1
Gh 3
Ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate about 10
120 watts lighting
no ferts

What am I doing wrong, or what else should I do?








[/IMG]


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Another photo.








[/IMG]


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## hike (Mar 26, 2006)

Just curious Ron, but how come no ferts? My fisrt guess would be not enough nutrients and maybe not quite enough light but I'll leave that to the real experts.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I have Flourish Iron, Phosphorus and Nitrogen. Should I add some??? Lighting is what was recommended. I could easily add another 40w, but I don't want to do the CO2 thing.


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

Ron,

What type of bulbs are you using?

I use T12 full/wide spectrum bulbs with a temperature of 5K and below. They seem to work best for me and I can get them cheap at the hardware stores.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i have 2.75 wpg on my 20g long tank. no ferts, but my nitrates are usually above 20, and i have a sand substrait, and hard water with lots of minerals out of an aquifer, with 7.8pH my plants are going crazy.......except the hornwort and cabomba. those two are turning brown and dying after about a month and a half. but everything else is doing great.

i think you probably need ferts. i have a lot of nutrients already in my water, so i haven't bothered dosing ferts, but you may have to.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a potassium defficiency.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I have Phosphorus supplement. Will that do? They both start with a "p"???
Does potassium come as a supplement also?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Swords get most their nutrients from the roots. You might consider sticking some plant tabs right down into the substrate.
BTW, whats your temp? most plants like cooler temps.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Substrate is Flourite. Do I still need plant tabs? Temp is about 72F.


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

If you're not sure if it's the substrate and you want to experiment a little, you could always put one of the plants in a small container with some top soil and substrate. You don't have to bury the container, just place it on top of your existing substrate. The top soil will have all the nutrients your plants need.

I usually have extra plants and I grow them out this way in a 20g long. Here's a banana plant that I was experimenting with. It's growing very fast and I was surprised to see roots pop out from the little "bananas"!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Substrate is fine. PO4 (Phosphate) is good to have as it is 1 of 3 key elements. Nitrate readings are good also. Thats the second. Potassium (K) is the one missing and without it, your plants would live long. You can get a suppliment of K from many sources. Stump remover is one option. KNO3 from http://www.gregwatson.com will add potassium and nitrate. Seachem and many others make a potassium suppliment also.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

OK, I have added a dose of Tetra, FloraPride. Say's it supplies iron and potassium. So tomorrow my tank will look like Simpte's, Right??? BTW, could ya'll help me ID the plants in the photos?


----------

